
Ask HN: Why do so many apps on my iPhone need bluetooth? - jedberg
I just installed iOS 13, and one of the features they added was a warning every time an app tries to access bluetooth.  Pretty much every app I&#x27;ve run has asked for bluetooth access.  Audio bluetooth is separate so it doesn&#x27;t warn about that, so none of this is audio related.<p>I understand that a lot of apps use bluetooth beacons as a workaround for location data, since iOS has given a warning about location data for a while, but some of the apps have no need for location data.  Are they accessing it just because there is some standard iOS library that does it, or is every app really tracking my location?  Here are all the apps that have asked me for bluetooth permission in the two days since I installed iOS 13:<p>Amazon (Already has location allowed)<p>Amazon Alexa (Already has location allowed)<p>ESPN<p>Facebook<p>Feit Electric<p>GasBuddy (I already gave it permission for location services)<p>Google Maps (already has location allowed)<p>Wear OS<p>YouTube<p>YT Kids<p>Hulu<p>Downcast<p>Netflix (Already has location allowed)<p>Sonos<p>Spotify (Already has location allowed)<p>Snapchat (Already has location allowed)<p>Waze (Already has location allowed)<p>PBS Kids (Already has location allowed)
======
demygale
They’re spying on you. Since you already give them access to your location,
they can use that to find other devices around, pinpoint your location with
even more accuracy, and spy on your friends.

Contacts and camera permissions irk me as well. I’d like to give you access to
my contacts so I can invite a friend or something, but the app uses the
permission to upload all my contacts to their server. Same with photos. Cool,
you now have every picture I’ve ever taken.

This industry has an integrity problem. Programmers who write code like this
should not be allowed to practice.

~~~
randomvectors
> Programmers who write code like this should not be allowed to practice.

This is really misplacing the responsibility and shows a lack of understanding
about what is actually happening in the industry.

~~~
johnnyRose
I'm curious how requirements are determined at these huge tech companies. Do
the programmers have any weight as to which features are implemented, or are
requirements typically handed down from someone else? I'm sure this varies
from place to place but I'd like to hear your two cents.

~~~
peruvian
Programmers have some say but ultimately it comes from above. The truth is,
most programmer would rather add this feature and collect their high salary
than rock the boat.

------
draw_down
Do they need it, or just try to use it?

~~~
jedberg
Well since I've been saying no to all of them, apparently they don't need it!

